# Adding a aux. tank?



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

So I picked up a steal of a deal & got ahold of a WEN GN400i for under $400 (including tax/title/license/shipping). Which is a 4000/3500 open frame inverter generator. Only problem I see if the fuel capacity/runtime is a little lacking. I don't think this one qualifies for the type of extended runtimes you get thru the gas cap. So my question what is the easiest way to 'tap' into this baby & add some gallons to it? I was contemplating a diaphragm vacuum pump with it being tapped into the valve cover. Is there an easier method? Or something I can use with a 6 gallon marine tank would be best.


----------



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

Here is an idea mount this on top of gen, with proper adapters & such & a 3 way valve tap right into carb.....?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

One thing that is very concerning is the high risk of fire with a gravity feed system. If there’s any chance of a fuel leak, is it worth your life or property just to make a generator run a little longer? The Honda Inverter generators and other similar set ups are a different animal. They have a fuel pump to pull fuel from an auxiliary tank. Much safer than a gravity system that could overflow a carb quite easily... Dutchy


----------



## Matt1097 (May 11, 2019)

Not a whole lot different than the stock gravity feed tank, I don't think.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

....do as you please, of course. Dutchy.


----------

